# Check theses out



## Joshparshey (May 19, 2021)

Found today let me know what you think


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2021)

What I think is the first one is a nice find. The 2nd one extremely common with little value. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2021)

Oh yeah that flask is a really good find, I know bottles like that from Western states tend to be very collectible.


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

A slug plate embossed pumpkin seed is always a nice find. The bitterquelle bottles are attractive, though common. I was happy to find my first one, which exhibited lots of "whittle."


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

Joshparshey said:


> Found today let me know what you think



What's the nature of the find? Was it a construction site, a dump dig, privy, isolated find in the woods or a field etc? Given the light debris in the flask, I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## nhpharm (May 19, 2021)

I think you have a real treasure with the Postel.  I've never seen one; I know Postel Bros. had a token but honestly had not seen a flask from them.  American Bottle Auctions does not appear to have ever auctioned one either.


----------



## Joshparshey (May 20, 2021)

Thank you for your insight I've never seen one either


----------



## Joshparshey (May 20, 2021)

willong said:


> What's the nature of the find? Was it a construction site, a dump dig, privy, isolated find in the woods or a field etc? Given the light debris in the flask, I'm guessing the latter.


It's a construction find I work for the 1 foundation company in Alameda ca  . So when digging  out the foundations we always find stuff like that .and the guys I work with will put them aside for me if I'm not present. Pretty cool I think


----------

